# Copper Steam Plant



## IronHorse (Dec 30, 2010)

Well after my failure to get my AlphaVictory engine to run, I decided to finish a project that I started 5 years ago. This is actually what got me into model engine building. I had bought a few "Toy" steam engines on Ebay (Mamod, Jensen, Wilesco and Weeden) and thought I could make my own. So I beat out the fire-box and the Hardware store boiler parts but soon realized I would have to spend the money to buy everthing else. Or I could buy a lathe and make it myself. The steam fittings and whistle are the first things I made when I got the machine home. The engine is a copy of the engine on my small Mamod unit, single action wobbler. I also have a small Lubricator to supply oil to the engine.







I built a condenser to catch the exhaust steam and water so I do not get puddles on the woodwork.






The generator was made from a small 6V electric motor I found at the hobby store. It supplies power through a 330 Ohm resistor to a small high intensity white LED.






Here is a shot from the back showing the smoke stack with the garage sale candle holder cap. I found some Red Oak at the building store and glued 2 pieces together. I borrowed a router from a friend to finish the edges and gave it 4 coats of poly.






And finally a Video. Here it is running on air as I want to show this off for a while before I fire up the boiler and tarnish everything.





This project took way to long to finish, but I am happy with the result. I do not think I will do another "total" polished engine again, It was just too much work. I think I will switch to a more Rat-Rod approach for the next project. ;D

Thanks for looking
IronHorse


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 30, 2010)

That's a beautiful piece of work.
And while "It was just too much work", it was well worth it.
Very very nice.


----------



## IronHorse (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, It was a fun project, now I can watch it tarnish :'( I will try to find a wooden box to keep it in.


IronHorse


----------



## Tin Falcon (Dec 31, 2010)

Wow fantastic . I wish I had the patience and perseverance for such projects. seems lik I have way to many simpler projects partial done these days. 
A thought here if you plan to run on steam and even if you do not a drip pan under the engine would be a nice add on . I would think you will get a bit of leakage and therefor condensate. for the engine just a thought. fantastic work though. 
Tin


----------



## steamer (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice! I love polished copper....

Great build!

Dave


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 31, 2010)

WOW. Super power plant. Very nice work.

  Ron


----------



## compspecial (Dec 31, 2010)

A real quality finish, a job to be proud of! iron horse.


----------



## 4156df (Dec 31, 2010)

Beautiful job, IronHorse.
Dennis


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 31, 2010)

Simply Beautiful Iron Horse. I just have to ask...have you protected the finish and if so how?...or do you just polish it up from time to time?

Bill


----------



## Maryak (Dec 31, 2010)

Iron Horse,

Simply gorgeous.  :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 1, 2011)

Bill: I did not clear lacquer the parts like they do on a Mamod. I have a couple of old Mamod's and the coating burns/flakes off after a while and it is hard to keep it nice. I think I will just leave it as bare metal and just polish it up the best I can. Maybe as it ages it will look cool, time will tell. I found that Silvo works better than Brasso polish on Copper/Brass ???. The brasso leaves fine scratches, but the Silvo does a really nice job. 

IronHorse


----------



## Deanofid (Jan 2, 2011)

That's a top job you've done there. Really first rate! All your work has really paid off in a good running engine and beautiful looking steam plant. 
Well done, and thanks for the pics.


----------



## risacherp (Jan 4, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love that it does something, so many engines just run for the sake of running, but this one lights a light!   But you said there's a whistle too? I beg you to remake the video so we can hear the whistle.


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 4, 2011)

Well unfortunately the Whistle sounds more like a Hisstle. As I mentioned the whistle was the first thing I made when I got my lathe. It also leaks around the valve, I will have to do some adjustments before it actually whistles.

IronHorse


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Jan 4, 2011)

Very impressive. I wish there were plans for something like that. I like the idea of using a small motor for the generator.


----------



## EE (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi IronHorse. That is a work of art. 
Kevin


----------



## Kmot (Jan 6, 2011)

So you're the guy!! ;D

I saw photos of this plant posted on another forum. That is pure metal sex appeal. A fine work of metal art. Just over the top gorgeous. :bow:


----------



## IronHorse (Jan 7, 2011)

Ya, that's me. A fellow from that site saw my post here and asked if he could post some pictures there. I guess the more exposure the better ;D

IronHorse


----------



## ChooChooMike (Jan 7, 2011)

Kmot  said:
			
		

> That is pure metal sex appeal.


 Rof} Great phrase !!


----------

